# 17th Chopin competition



## chesapeake bay

This is available live via Medici tv for anyone interested in watching. Day 2 of the finale starts at 6pm. I have not watched a piano competition before and it is fascinating seeing 4 interpretations of the same piece (Chopins piano concerto no 1) contiguously.


----------



## Vaneyes

chesapeake bay said:


> This is available live via Medici tv for anyone interested in watching. Day 2 of the finale starts at 6pm. I have not watched a piano competition before and it is fascinating seeing 4 interpretations of the same piece (Chopins piano concerto no 1) contiguously.


How did you find the accompaniments? Were they always in sync with the pianists interpretations?


----------



## chesapeake bay

It's the Warsaw Philharmonic with Jacek Kaspszyk. I was really focusing on the nuances of the pianists but I can't say I ever felt the orchestra was intruding or out of sync so I think they have done a great job. Kaspszyk is definitely mindful of enhancing the performances of these young pianists.


----------



## chesapeake bay

1st - Seong Jin Cho

2nd - Charles Richard Hamelin

3rd - Kate Liu


----------

